# Hook Lake youth fishing



## trex (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi everybody. I heard Hook Lake at AEP is a youth only lake. Can anyone verify this for me and does this mean dads can't have a pole in the water while teaching the kids? Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

Kids only. No adults....u can't even have a pole in the water.


----------



## trex (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Tapeworm. Appreciate the help.


----------

